
Shifts in Algorithm Design - mzehrer
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2014/07/21/shifts-in-algorithm-design/
======
cwmma
> . Allow algorithms that can be wrong

isn't this by definition a heuristic ?

~~~
chaoxu
I think he meant algorithms with certain guarantee to be "not wrong". Say,
"right with high probability" or "within a constant factor from the optimal"
etc. Many heuristic does not have any guarantee(unless someone proves it).

